# C'est quoi Jabber et Bonjour ?



## i.catch (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour


Je ne comprends pas bien ce que sont Jabber et Bonjour : en clair, &#231;a me permet de faire quoi ? 
Par ailleurs comment je fais pour faire une conversayion vid&#233;o &#224; 3 ? Merci !

Certainement des r&#233;ponses dans "Internet"&#8230;


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2007)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien ce que sont Jabber et Bonjour : en clair, &#231;a me permet de faire quoi ?
> ...



salut, j'imagine que tu parles de iChat.
bonjour concerne les &#233;changes sur un r&#233;seau local
jabber permet d'&#233;changer en mode texte avec des correspondants utilisant msn par exemple.

edit : les copains de mactouch mettent &#224; dispo un serveur Jabber : le lien vers leur article -> *c'est ici*


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour est un protocole de reconnaissance de machines entre elles sur un m&#234;me r&#233;seau (local). Ainsi, ton mac peut trouver une imprimante 'tout seul'... ou un autre mac sur le m&#234;me r&#233;seau. 

Jabber est un protocole de messagerie instantann&#233;e comme msn ou aim. 

donc, pour r&#233;sumer: 

avec Bonjour, tu trouves d'autres machines (ordis ou p&#233;riph&#233;riques) sur le m&#234;me r&#233;seau locala que toi
 Jabber est un type de messagerie instantann&#233;e

Faire de la visio &#224; 3 peut s'av&#233;rer un v&#233;ritable casse-t&#234;te: tout d&#233;pend de tes interlocuteurs et des protocoles qu'ils utilisent (.Mac, AIM, Jabber, MSN...). Comme ce sont tous des protocoles diff&#233;rents les uns des autres, il est difficile de trouver un client (comme iChat) qui les connaisse tous.

[EDIT: grill&#233; par starmac]
J'ajouterai que tu peux monter un serveur Jabber sur ton r&#233;seau local ou d'entreprise (ce qui n'est pas possible avec les autres protocoles). Les versions "serveur" des autres protocoles ne sont pas accessibles. 
[/EDIT]


----------



## i.catch (8 Janvier 2007)

Merci GrandGibus ! Donc inutile d'utiliser Jabber si on utilise déjà MSN ? Ou alors Jabber est vraiment mieux ? 

En ce qui concerne la vidéo à 3, c'est pour parler à deux macusers qui ont ichat tous les deux ( le cercle de mes amis mac s'agrandit  ). C'est simple ?


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Janvier 2007)

i.catch a dit:


> ... Donc inutile d'utiliser Jabber si on utilise déjà MSN ? Ou alors Jabber est vraiment mieux ?



Non, tu peux continuer à utiliser MSN.




i.catch a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la vidéo à 3, c'est pour parler à deux macusers qui ont ichat tous les deux ( le cercle de mes amis mac s'agrandit  ). C'est simple ?



Dans ce cas, le plus simple est de vous (toi et tes amis) ouvrir un compte .Mac (la version gratuite pour avoir un identifiant .Mac) ou un compte AIM et que vous utilisiez iChat. Par contre, tu ne pourras pas utiliser ton compte MSN avec iChat .


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2007)

il y a plein de fils sur les  protocoles de "tchatts" - interoperabilit&#233;s ( variables) et video conference

 solutions simples
tchatt texte : Adium qui gere tous les protocoles en une fenetre

audio-video conf
contourner en passant par une autre solution : *skype*, qui marche bien
ou si on tient &#224; du 100&#37; en mode tchatt ...amsn , mercury  etc


----------



## i.catch (8 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a plein de fils sur les  protocoles de "tchatts" - interoperabilités ( variables) et video conference
> 
> solutions simples
> tchatt texte : Adium qui gere tous les protocoles en une fenetre
> ...



Oui mais à 3 c'est pas plus compliqué qu'à deux avec Ichat ? Y'a aucune raison en même temps. Je réalise maintenant la bêtise de ma question.


----------

